# does anyone have one or two?



## jbl1119 (May 19, 2007)

*No asking for free seeds on the site. Please read the site rules. *?


----------



## scoot1073 (May 19, 2007)

lol good luck


----------



## jbl1119 (May 19, 2007)

thats what i thought!  I am gonna just keep growing tha stuff i find in my weekly ounces!


----------



## kasgrow (May 20, 2007)

Seeds are cheap and easy to get. Just go to www.dr.chronic.com 
You don't need to spend much for good genetics. Check out mandala strains or even nirvana. I am growing both and they are strong healthy plants.
Hashberry from mandala is $23.40 for 10 seeds. I am growing them right now and they are large and fast growing. You will have your seeds in a week. It takes 5 days to get them to ca.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 11, 2007)

jbl1119 said:
			
		

> does anyone have one or two good seeds 2 donate to a good cause?


 
lol I think the last person who responded favorably by sending charity seeds to Georgia is now wearing an orange jumpsuit and calling himself "Bubbba's wife."


----------

